# Going crazy!



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

My hens refuse to sit.. I am starting to get really upset, I want some chicks....

They free range during the day and are locked up at night. They are laying good, and my rooster is doing his job. 

My question is, does a rooster have to breed them every day for each egg to be a chick? My plan is to lock one of the hen's up in a cage, hopefully she will start to sit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you leaving enough eggs in the nest?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep they like to have a nice group of eggs before they'll sit. What breed do you have? Some breeds just don't go broody.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I have not touched their nests, hoping they would sit.. I am thinking they are comets, got them from amish neighbors and their hens sit lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are they young birds?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

about 1 year


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Have you considered getting a Silkie? They are super broody and will sit on anything!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It also depends on temperature and the season outside too. Our best broody "season" is third week in April till the second week in June. Haven't had a certain breed refuse to not sit. Takes a bit of persuasion.  

It may not happen this year but you will come across a broody hen eventually. Probably when you don't want one at all. Lol


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a lot of different breeds and all will sit but my leghorns and lakenvelders. I know leghorns are bred to not be broody because that would slow down their production 
I hope your girls decide to sit for you soon...baby chicks sure are fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Banties like to sit as well.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I love banties, that's what we have always had but no one around here has any!


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

Eggs ban be fertile for up to a month after breeding. So they don't have to breed every day. I love my bantams!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Alot of the hatcherys are breeding the broodiness out of the strains of chickens and breeding them for higher egg production , so finding a hen to sit is getting more rare except in the banties they still become broody . 

Also a Roo sometimes can breed and not be any good or too young


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

These chickens where farm raised for generations..so I don't think that's a problem.. I think they just like being out side better lol! I found some one who has some sulkie chicks for sale so I am going to get a few and maybe I will get lucky and get a hen (they are older so hopefully I can tell).

I am keeping my eyes out for any bannies, we had 60 + at one time but my papaw got rid of those when he got rid of the goats too.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Which breed of bantam?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know the breed,. They where brown and smooth feathered


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Wonder if they were OEG birds? 


Right now I have three hens sitting. Both of my prized Blue Orp show hens, and my Red Cochin Bantam hen. Want one??  lol


----------

